# worth $50?



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

yes one of those posts..lol.
Guy locally has all 30 for $50 and loco runs he says..
I like the tankers... is this worth it and can you tell what loco


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For 1.75 an item, that is not bad. A few are Lionel and they are worth at least 5 bucks apiece. You will have a lot of Marx Cabooses or Cabeese. These have multiple tabsc and can link up. Most of the parts are there too! Can't identify the engine. It may have a number under the cab window. The Marlines tender is not common.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

he still has it. was just rear ended on highway... minor.. so maybe go tnight...to meetup with him if possible.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine is a 591, Jetguy came up with this site. Marx . Information like this is not common but getting better.


----------

